# Snow days?



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

we have 7 toatal.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

we have been out about 2 weeks total


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

uno


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

3 at my university so far...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Today is our first one.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Today is our first as well, It's going to be a LONG day.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

11 days


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

None 

Other schools around us had one today and all had one around the beginning of December. We only had a 2 hour delay. 

We have had a really easy winter, only 3 or 4 snowstorms.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

4 so far


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

15 days and counting


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

make that 5, just got called off for tommorrow, im not gonna lie i wouldnt have minded going tommorrow, i've been bored out of my mind the past 4 days


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> make that 5, just got called off for tommorrow, im not gonna lie i wouldnt have minded going tommorrow, i've been bored out of my mind the past 4 days


i know how you feel
the first day is cool and when you get 2 or more in a row it gets boring


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yesterday and today. but like 5 or 6 delays


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

Toledo, Ohio= 2 darn days. it sucks


----------



## swompthang (Jan 24, 2010)

in wyoming countey WV we have had about 3 and 1/2 weeks


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

1st day ever in south mississippi.


----------

